# 10 speed super narrow vs. regular 10 speed chain. difference?



## parkcity00 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all.
This is my second thread and you guys've been really helpful. Thanks all~!!
(my first question was about shimano flightdeck.)

Well, my question today is,, 
I have ultegra 10 speed chain and cassette. (,but I can't figure it out if this is a super narrow ultegra chain or not, because it doesn't say on the sidewall other than ultegra.)

I want to upgrade cassette to Dura Ace 10 speed, and I'm wondering if I have to buy a super narrow 10 speed chain or not.

Does Shimano produce two different cassettes for regular and super narrow chain? OR they're same and chain width doesn't matter if that's 10 speed chain?
Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

A quick look at the Shimano site shows both DA and Ultegra chains as "super narrow." Looks like both are same dimensions and an Ultegra chain will work with a DA cassette. Most would recommend replacing the chain if you get a new cassette and I would too unless you are comfortable that the current chain is not overly worn. I used to use DA cassettes with 9spd, but the titanium cogs wore too fast and I switched to SRAM. Now, with 10spd, I also use SRAM cassettes..... very reasonable off ebay. Also, I only use KMC chains instead of Shimano (which happen to be made by KMC), but if you want to have all DA, it will work fine, just a lot more $$$ to get to the same place.


----------



## parkcity00 (Jan 6, 2008)

*what's the width of 10 speed chains?*

Thanks for your quick response, appreciated.

While I'm searching the web, I found three different width of 10 speed chains.
6.2mm: looks like for campy 10 speed.
6.1mm and 5.9(5.88)mm for shimano 10 speed. 

Is 5.9mm mean super narrow? and 6.1 mm regular 10 speed? 
OR 
Is 6.1mm just previous version of shimano 10 speed?
OR
Are those online sellers just mixing up or have incorrect item description?

I'm confused.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Don't have a clue as to all the dimensions, I use Shimano 10 speed exclusively, so I've never really paid attention to Campy specs. I go to my LBS (they know I use all Shimano), ask for a 10speed chain, get the KMC and throw it on the bike. Works for me. So long as you stick with either Shimano branded chains or "shimano compatible", you should be OK. SRAM is also shimano compatible.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Just say no*



parkcity00 said:


> I want to upgrade cassette to Dura Ace 10 speed . . .


Whatever for? DA (and Record) cassettes have Ti cogs, which cost a WHOLE lot more, wear out faster, don't shift any better, and save only a few grams (about one swallow of water). Unless you are competing at the highest level while climbing some very serious hills, there's no point in even considering such a cassette.


----------

